# The Mischevious Mad badger dog Dexter!



## Loulie (Jun 7, 2011)

Hi everyone, I am Hayley, and I joined the site as i have my current rat Kiki and my two little boys that ill be getting in less than a week! BUT

I also have my amazing doggy Dexter! He is a collie x springer and i got him from a rescue a couple of months back. He is lovely and the cuddliest thing ever. He likes to think he is a lap dog an sprawls all over me (i get no choice in the matter!) hehehe

just thought id share a few pics  xxx


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

What a cutie!!
You can totally see both the springer and the collie clearly, is he a runner? I know both those breeds are herding dogs and LOVE to fetch, run and chase 

I also just rescued a dog about 7 months back, I am excited to get my 2nd as soon as we move 

How old is he? Was he a pound save, or was he from a rescue?


----------



## Loulie (Jun 7, 2011)

He's a rescue  and he LOVES to run, took him for his first run off the lead a few weeks back and he got into a field of wheat and he lapped it 4 times springing out of the long stalks like an antelope! Hehehehe he hasn't really got the hang of fetching, he loves toys and loves to have thing thrown but he will bring it back and then run away again not letting me have it (if you have any tips with how to solve that it would be most welcome, 

But yeah, he's a sweetie I love him so much I could die! and yeah, the springer really shines through, I always thought that I would only have a proper collie but I love him! He is so silly though, he chases butterflies and flies and wasps and bees and crane flies and everything, and I'm sure he's still a pup he hasn't got his teeth through yet and he still likes to mouth my hands xxxx


----------

